# This isn't goats....



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

But horses instead! Racehorses at that. I do part time photography covering the races at our local track which races in April and October. I also cover other races like the KY Derby and when it's in our area, the Breeders' Cup. I used to share pics all the time, but got lazy lol. I actually have been uploading a lot to my flickr page, so thought I'd share some with you.
There are various photographers at the track for different publications, there are 2 different teams that work for the track, so there tends to be a lot of us out there on big race days.
On a big day at this track we'll have at least 2-3 people. I usually always shoot on the inside (facing the grandstand). I really enjoy it, definitely a gamble, you have to make sure you get the winning horse!

Sorry in advance for the book I'll write! It's a rainy day...I have time!

Shooting the grass races are tough, you can't hear the announcer. You can't see the tote board to get an idea of who might be advancing to the front. All you hear is the crowd, muffled announcer with excitement in his voice, and wait for the horses to appear from beyond the ever growing hedge that sticks out blocking a lot of the view, until suddenly they appear.
A lot of times they are spread out. Who's in front? Is it the far outside horse, or the one on the rail? Why do you focus on? Hold your balance, your on a stand 15 feet up off the ground and because of the growing hedge, your also on a 2 step stool!
Exciting, and nerve wrecking in close finishes!

First race of the meet #7 Pico Entry outduels Temple



























This is a very unique, rare color for a thoroughbred! She is registered as a bay, but is clearly not a bay...lol
Her name is Kenlake, and her breeder breeds specifically for white thoroughbreds.


















Unfortunately, she didn't finish well, but she looked beautiful trying!









The winner of that race was Virginia Key. I don't shoot on this side of the track very often, so I like changing things up a bit. It can be brutal since your dealing with backlighting - shooting towards the sun.









#1 Promises Fulfilled outduels $2 Whitmore to win the Phoenix GR2 $250,000. Both horses are strong candidates for the Breeders' Cup Sprint next month!
Many of us stand on the turf course when photographing dirt races, it's lower, so I still end up on a 2 step stool lol.



























Did I mention it was nearly 90 degrees w/heat index in the 90s? Cooling off is essential.









Opening day also presented us with the Alcibiades GR1 $400,000 Alcibiades for 2 year old fillies. This is a big deal for future Kentucky Oaks prospects and a trip next month to the Breeders' Cup!
Winner is... Restless Rider.













































Checking out the line of photographers



















Some photoshop fun with the start of the Alcibiades - adjusting color. I love this effect.









After the last big race, we have to run back through the walking ring...through the paddock (where they saddle the horses), through a usually big crowd, up a few stairs...wait on the elevator... 4th floor, down 3 long halls to the media center that overlooks the entire track, and quickly upload our photos after entering 'file information' with all the details of who/what/where/etc.

I'll share more later, I had another long post written up and it didn't post/lost it.

If they look fuzzy, click on them to enlarge!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Your photographs... They got my heart pumping with the excitement you captured.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You always take such great pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow! These are incredible I’m in awe of having that as a job. You take gorgeous photos I feel like I’m right there. The horses are gorgeous thank you for sharing. I’m going to scroll back up and look at them all over again!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

elvis&oliver said:


> Wow! These are incredible... I'm going to scroll back up and look at them all over again!


No, you may not. Once we see the pretty horsies we've used up our turn. You should have looked more closely the first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, LOL


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, you may not. Once we see the pretty horsies we've used up our turn. You should have looked more closely the first time.


hahaaa 
I wanna even go and see them for real too!:gottago:


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow incredibly beautiful photos and horses, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! Thanks everyone I appreciate it!  They are beautiful for sure! I love being able to go to the track or to the sales. Gets me close to them as we don't own any ourselves. I don't go every day that they race, just for the big races, unless there is a horse I want to see run. 
We're getting excited about Breeders' Cup this year, its the first Fri/Sat in November, 14 races between the 2 days, each race is worth between $1,000,000 and $6,000,000. Best of the best, and many from overseas especially turf horses.

I'll post more below in just a few minutes


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

you are very talented - made my day! Thanks for sharing the shots and what its like to shoot a race.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Isnt your watermark easy to crop out? Beautiful pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

October 6th was Fall stars weekend BIG day at the track. 5 Graded stakes races, 4 Breeders' Cup 'Win and You're In" races.

Tradition for first Saturday of the spring and fall meet is getting there early to watch morning workouts, and have breakfast at the track kitchen. I didn't really take pics in the morning, crazy as that sounds lol. Breakfast was great! You can't come and have a full track experience without having a yummy breakfast at the track kitchen!
We were there from 8am-8:30pm on Saturday...

I usually at some point roam around and get random pics, but it was so ridiculously hot (upper 80s w/heat index in 90s), I saved myself for the running back/forth during the stakes races. 
BUT... did manage to get a few randoms of the much loved track ponies while it tried to sprinkle, but thankfully didn't rain.




























Harley is very popular, in fact, if you know what a Breyer Model Horse is, well... he has his own Breyer model that was released this summer at Breyerfest!









Woodford Grade 2 $200,000 was won by Bucchero - who won this race last fall. The blue is so bright my camera didn't know what to do with it lol




































#7 Golden Mischief wins the Thoroughbred Club of America Grade 2 $250,000





































She's very proud of herself!









Next.... The First Lady Grade 1 $400,000 for fillies and mares
They were dueling it out but ultimately #2 A Raving Beauty gets the win













































More to come in a few minutes! Only allows me to add 20 at a time.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

very beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Next race...
Claiborne Breeders' Futurity Grade 1 $500,000 for 2 year old colts. Major prep race for 2 year old's going to the Breeders' Cup and future Kentucky Derby possibilities.

Knick's Go won easily and was a longshot! Don't mind the blood on his mouth, he got a small cut on his tongue.





































I don't normally post these kind of pics, but thought this one was kinda neat! That's the finish line poles/markers and usually don't even get a clear shot, I typically always delete these 'extra' images.


















Next race was a BIG one...

Shadwell Turf Mile Grade 1 $1,000,000
Next Shares gets the win.
Ugh... don't get me started on how much I dislike the tall hedge! It used to be much shorter, but now it's so tall if the temporary (white) rail is not moved out, and the winner is on the rail it's super hard to get a pic until after they've reached the finish line. Very frustrating!


















UGH!






















































Sunday...
I was back at it. 3 more Stakes races to shoot during the 10 race card.

Race 5 for maiden 2 year old fillies, #1A Plus Que Parfait outduels #5 Harvey Wallbanger (seriously? who comes up with these names!)









1st running of a new stakes race called Indian Summer for 2 year olds. 
I was aggravated by the hedge on Saturday so decided I'd shoot from the outside.
Almost missed the winner as he came flying up on the outside to get the win at the wire! I got 3 slightly usable shots!
#2 Strike Silver is the winner. Look how he crept into my final frames!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Holy horses this is incredible!! The one of them racing the Indian Summer stakes race is beautiful. All of these made my day they are really something thank you for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow im so jealous. Amazing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get to finish posting last night, family came over lol Here's more!

Dixiana Bourbon $250,000 another 2 year old race for colts. Another almost miss winner race who came flying at the end and was a total crap shoot on who would get it. Really looked like #3 would get there, but #10 Current came flying up on the outside to get them all!



























Jockey Jose Ortiz... still waiting for them to declare the win 'official'










Com'on already lol


















Last stakes race of the day...
Juddmonte Spinster Grade 1 $500,000 for fillies and mares
#11 Blue Prize (from Argentina) gets the win. She spooked in the stretch and veered out into the middle of the track, we all held our breath thinking something bad happened (injury/break), but nope, she was fine, recovered to keep running and win!




























I love her jockey, Joe Bravo, he's a fun one to photograph!









Guy in the grey jacket is her trainer, Ignacio Correas IV. I love connections who are excited and show it after races! Some of the jockeys look like they finished last lol!



























I went back on Wed for the last Breeders' Cup prep race, for 2 year old fillies on the Turf. Shooting by myself since it was mid week and the girls who usually come in to shoot with me don't live locally.

#4 Concrete Rose was the clear winner. Such a pretty girl, look at that tail!













































Those are the highlights that I've uploaded so far to my Flickr site. I photographed a few races on Saturday, but haven't had a chance to do anything other than upload to the website I work for. It will be fun talking about that one when I upload 

​


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You for the kind comments! I will try to share a few more as I find time to edit and upload.

Here is a link to my Flickr albums if anyone would like to see more pics! 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You for the kind comments! I will try to share a few more as I find time to edit and upload.
> 
> Here is a link to my Flickr albums if anyone would like to see more pics!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums


Good I can't wait to check it out thank you! Just beautiful pictures


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...these are just groovy!!! Thanks for sharing them. I loved looking at them!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Candice, your pictures are always amazing. You are such a talented lady! What a blessing to call you friend!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Everyone! Julie I appreciate it very much and am so thankful to call you my friend as well!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

These are amazing!!!


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

These are very pretty and professional! As a child I loved horses and read nearly every horse book in the Library! One of my all time favorite books was the fictional one based on the life of Man O'War. I was just thinking about him yesterday and googled him.

I had the privilege of working with a lady who raised quarter horses for show. I have very fond memories of that time of life 

I dreamt I'd grow up and own a horse ranch. It's turning out to be a goat farm instead Which is ok with me. I still love looking at beautiful horses though!

Thanks for the beautiful pictures


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have problems with people stealing photos? your watermark seems easy to crop out


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! It's definitely a lot of fun. I love that it gets me around the horses.



Kaylam said:


> These are very pretty and professional! As a child I loved horses and read nearly every horse book in the Library! One of my all time favorite books was the fictional one based on the life of Man O'War. I was just thinking about him yesterday and googled him.
> 
> I had the privilege of working with a lady who raised quarter horses for show. I have very fond memories of that time of life
> 
> ...


Aww me too, I loved everything horses ever since I can remember as a child  I actually used to live right down the road from the farm where Man O'War lived. The barn/farm was abandoned years ago, not sure when but probably sometime after his grave and a bunch of others were relocated to the KY Horse Park in 1978. The man who bought the farm in more recent years restored the barn. Someone stole the letters off of his original stall door, but the indention and aging of the wood still shows his name which is neat. They did take the stall door and put it in the farm office, afraid that someone might try to steal it out of the barn. It was neat to tour the barn and see the stall door. That was a long time ago.

Working with horses is a fun and memorable experience. I worked with thoroughbreds on a breeding farm for 2 years and loved it. But it was hard to do with a new baby and a toddler (6 days a week). My husband works with horses, so he's lucky. But, it's such a demanding job, between his job and our goats, we are pretty much stuck at home.



Goatzrule said:


> Do you have problems with people stealing photos? your watermark seems easy to crop out


Unfortunately, it happens. I used to put a big watermark through the middle, but didn't like it. A majority of my horse stuff is uploaded to the website I work for, and if anyone lifts the image and tries to use it... well they are copyright protected.. so the guy I work for will go after them with a lawsuit. He makes decent $$ doing that lol. 
In 2015 he had every photo we all took of triple crown winner, American Pharoah specially copyrighted so that if anyone lifted them, used without permission, etc. it would be an even bigger lawsuit. I laughed a bit when I got the letter in the mail from the attorney to sign the agreement on that one.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> In 2015 he had every photo we all took of triple crown winner, American Pharoah specially copyrighted


Completely OT, but that year I bought my first expensive buckling and had him named Pharaoh after him.

But we called him Jake.

OK, back to horses now.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kaylam said:


> One of my all time favorite books was the fictional one based on the life of Man O'War.


Did you read all the Marguerite Henry books? She made all the events and places come alive. Maybe my favourite was King of the Wind, about the Godolphin Barb. But everytime a hurricane hits the east coast, I worry about the ponies on Assateague Island because of Misty of Chincoteague. And any mention of Theodore Rooseveldt or the Colorodo River, or the Grand Canyon brings memories of Brightly of the Grand Canyon flooding back.

And Mustang, Wild Spirit of the West inspired me to a rather childish attempt at social justice when I was in grade school of trying to mobiize my schoolmates and school staff to not feed their dogs horse meat.

Our chant was the incredibly well thought out, "Why Horses? Why Not Elephants?"

Cringeworthy, but I was like 7?

Marguerite Henry made a huge impact on me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great photos! I used to ride and train saddlebreds. Due to family nonsense, I sold the last of the horses about 17 years ago. But, I too was raised on all the horse books. (What girl from the 1960's wasn't?). The Black Stallion series, Black Beauty, All Horses go to Heaven, etc. (I still re-read them occasionally!) 

Thanks again for posting your beautiful photos.


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

I did read Misty of Chincoteague and Stormy, Misty's Foal. Loved them! I think I read the Godolphin Barb but I don't remember for sure. And actually now that you all are mentioning books, I remember my best friend and fellow horse lover read some that I did not. I was really into the Walter Farley books; loved Thoroughbreds and Arabians!!

Interesting how girls tend to love horses. My youngest two daughters have been conniving to get a horse for years. I'm not sure I want to add fuel to the fire by introducing them to more horse books, haha. They have enjoyed Black Beauty and some other made for film books.

Mariarose, your cause was precious, I'm sure ️ Elephants...funny what young minds come up with.


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Everyone! It's definitely a lot of fun. I love that it gets me around the horses.
> 
> Aww me too, I loved everything horses ever since I can remember as a child  I actually used to live right down the road from the farm where Man O'War lived. The barn/farm was abandoned years ago, not sure when but probably sometime after his grave and a bunch of others were relocated to the KY Horse Park in 1978. The man who bought the farm in more recent years restored the barn. Someone stole the letters off of his original stall door, but the indention and aging of the wood still shows his name which is neat. They did take the stall door and put it in the farm office, afraid that someone might try to steal it out of the barn. It was neat to tour the barn and see the stall door. That was a long time ago.
> 
> ...


HoosierShadow, That's very interesting, thanks for that information! He still holds a special place in my heart 

Sounds like you lived and are living a very interesting life ️ Your kids must love seeing and hearing about these things


----------

